# floundering in cold pass



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

we made a few trips gigging since this cold front , the flounder are starting the run and the big girls are moving,
we came home, offloaded, refueled and went for another boat limit with new anglers


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*WOW*

let me break it down for all the jr gw and tree huggers so they can understand ;
home = residence
a few trips = more than one trip 

living `on the water(permanent residence) has its advantages sea page 32 of the Texas Outdoor Manual it reads ; This guide does not apply towards fish in the possession of or stored by a person at thier permanent residence. 
all the fish yall sea are a compilation of all weekend from my family , kids love it when i take them and they all got to go this weekend cept for one , he had hockey. 
no i do not guide and never will.I just have over 40 yrs at this sport.
There are 47 legal flounder in the picture. When we go gigging from our house we dump all the fish in a cooler and drag them out one time for cleaning and pics. pg 32 allows this
thanks for all the concern ​


----------

